# Interesting snow drift



## Reddiesel1

Photo of my deck


----------



## fireball

If you stare at that photo, you will see Mark Omes eating a piece of toast


----------



## On a Call

Grandview might have a comment ?

As for me...I would look at it.


----------



## BUFF

They look cold..........


----------



## TKLAWN

Looks about like 34b.


----------



## grandview

Never was good at the Rorschach tests. I just see a pile of snow.


----------



## BC Handyman

fireball;1970840 said:


> If you stare at that photo, you will see Mark Omes eating a piece of toast


I bet you do, maybe it can be the new FB pic, asking what do you see?



grandview;1970876 said:


> Never was good at the Rorschach tests. I just see a pile of snow.


hahah, but I don't believe you.


----------



## fireball

If you put it on FB, it will either be white snow or blue snow but suddenly reddiesl will be selling one lb boxes of it on Ebay. What I can't figure out is it jelly or jam on the toast


----------



## FordFisherman

Kinda lopsided...


----------



## BC Handyman

FordFisherman;1970965 said:


> Kinda lopsided...


many are


----------



## Luther

She's definitely right handed 'cause her left one is mulch bigger than her right one.


----------



## CityGuy

Very nice snow mounds.


----------



## xgiovannix12

wanna see nice racks here ya go

*



*
this guy dont care about lop sided


----------



## Reddiesel1

*A little enhancement.*

I did a little work on them today.


----------



## BUFF

I see lumps, better get rid of them.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I knew a girl with one a little bigger then the other once. Went to see her at a wet tee shirt contest, she got first and third prize.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

fireball;1970840 said:


> If you stare at that photo, you will see Mark Omes eating a piece of toast


I'm not seeing it. lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1970876 said:


> Never was good at the Rorschach tests. I just see a pile of snow.


Don't they all just look like splats of ink? They do to me.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;1972784 said:


> I knew a girl with one a little bigger then the other once. Went to see her at a wet tee shirt contest, she got first and third prize.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1972784 said:


> I knew a girl with one a little bigger then the other once. Went to see her at a wet tee shirt contest, she got first and third prize.


Was this in Gladwin?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1972796 said:


> Was this in Gladwin?


So you know her also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1972841 said:


> So you know her also.


Lol, I had a feeling that's where it happened.


----------

